# 96 altima auto-trans stuck in park



## mortalwombat (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey every one, this is my first post. I have a white 96 Altima GXE, and every once in a while it gets stuck in park. I think it's a problem with the neutral safety switch. I can't push the shifter button in, and when I push down on the brake something in the shifter knob clicks. After anywhere from 5 - 30min. of tapping the brake and fiddling with the button, it evetually sees things my way and we're off. This problem is very intermittent and sometimes the knob will work perfectly for months on end. I'm getting very frustrated. I would like to know if anyone has run into this problem before. Any suggestions? I'm also very poor, but not afraid of manual labor. If there is a cheap DIY option I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## repus (Apr 3, 2007)

This happened to my 96 two years after I had it. The little click sound you hear is a release lever inside the shift housing that allows you to only get in to gear from park. If you still hear the click when you hit the brakes it might not be that. Maybe a little lubrication is needed.


----------

